# Sorry if this is in the wrong forum, but issues with wire running from guitar to comp



## 711Savior (Nov 21, 2009)

Hello people. So, for a long time now, my guitar ran fine into my computer into Amplitube xgear.

Now, for some reason, the computer doesn't pick the guitar up.

I have a 1/4th wire with a converter to 1/8 on the back. Any ideas wasup? thanks. I have ran a test sending currents through all pieces and it works fine. My microphone picks up my voice on the computer, so I don't think it's a problem with the port


----------

